
Googling 'web'.. First result is WhatsApp - ljph
http://google.com/?q=web
======
Cyclone_
Kind of makes me wonder if they paid to be there since

1\. Whatsapp is competition for google

2\. Doesn't seem what people would be wanting to find when they search for
web.

~~~
greenyoda
They're the #1 result for "web" on DuckDuckGo too.

But why would someone expect people to search for "web" at all?

------
Jhndb
Same thing when you search 'face' or 'you'

